# Happy Birthday Cousins-Monte and Gucci



## Thumper

Wowee! Has it been a whole year already? 

Leeann and I decided to share a thread on our babies birthdays tomorrow, since they are cousins and all. Here's the neat thing. Monte's daddy and Gucci's daddy were born in a small litter, just the two of them. They both went to show/breeding homes and sired litters of their own..and their litters were born on the SAME DAY! How cool is that?  Leeann and I think that is pretty cool. :whoo:

Tomorrow is the BIG day, but why not start celebrating today and thru the weekend?

I'll take some pics and post them later, Leeann..you too, okay?  And maybe some pics from their first year growing up! 










Kara


----------



## Leeann

Thank you Kara, it is so hard to believe that they are a year old already, gosh does time fly.

It was funny when me and Kara realized Gucci & Monte shared the same B-day we thought it was cute and then to find out that their dad’s are littermates… Very amazing.

O.K. I will start early with a Monte picture, this is when he was only 4 days old.


----------



## Thumper

And some pictures of Gucci's first year as the spoiled Princess she was destined to become! LOL

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Leeann said:


> Thank you Kara, it is so hard to believe that they are a year old already, gosh does time fly.
> 
> It was funny when me and Kara realized Gucci & Monte shared the same B-day we thought it was cute and then to find out that their dad's are littermates&#8230; Very amazing.
> 
> O.K. I will start early with a Monte picture, this is when he was only 4 days old.


My gosh! He's precious!!!!!!!!

And look at me, I uploaded the max! LOL I think Gucci was only a few days old in the second picture! She is the one up top of her littermates, on the top of the picture (big surprise, ehh?)

She looks JUST like her daddy. Her mom was a Parti, but her dad a cream and she is the spitting image of him. I should try to dig up a picture of dad, too. lol

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Aw, they're sooo cute. Of course Ms. Guch looks like the star she is right from the start. Cute, cute, cute! It's going by so fast.


----------



## maryam187

Awwwww, how super cute they both are! And how exciting to have those interesting relationships...cool stuff!


----------



## Leeann

Too funny Kara, Monte is the spitting image of his dad also.
O.K. a couple more pictures, I have more at home also.


----------



## mckennasedona

Awww, they are both adorable. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONTE AND GUCCI. That' funny that you disovered they are cousins. Who were their daddies? 
Kara, do you know anyone who has one of Gucci's littermates? It's always fun to see and hear how the siblings turn out.


----------



## Missy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE PRINCESS AND PRINCE OF THE FORUM!!!!!!

What a cool story!! Oh boy!! Baby Gucci and Baby Monte sure stirred up my puppyitis. They were such beautiful babies and they are both such stunning adults. 

I can't believe they are a year old... time flies!!!!


----------



## Suuske747

Congratulations Monte and Princess Gucci!!!

Do we have a birthday outfit yet?!


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, Missy! lol, Every puppy picture stirs up your puppyitis  And I think the ONLY cure for you is to get #3, they say..third time is a charm, right? 

Leeann and I have alot of unusual things in common! Its pretty neat, actually.

Thanks, Maryam, Geri and Susan! No, I don't know anyone with a pup from the same litter, but a few younger siblings. I think it would be neat to compare notes, though. 

Poor thing, I just let her outside when the rain had slowed down and she ended up getting SOAKED as soon as she walked in the yard, it started pouring. LOL, She's NOT a happy camper right now, I snuggled her in a towel for a minute and now she's RLH'ing with a pissed off sounding bark! hah.

Kara


----------



## Lilly's mom

Leeann said:


> Too funny Kara, Monte is the spitting image of his dad also.
> O.K. a couple more pictures, I have more at home also.


*Monte is an eyebrow boy I just ADORE them. He was a cute pup and a handsome young stud muffin. Happy birthday Monte. arty: :cheer2:*


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Happy Birthday* *to Ms Gucci. May you have a day fit for a princess. arty: :cheer2: arty:*


----------



## Sissygirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR GUCCI, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU AND MANY MORE!!!!










SISSY SENDS LOTS OF HUGS AND KISSES!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MONTE, 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU AND MANY MORE










HOPE YOU HAVE A BIRTHDAY FIT FOR A KING.

LICKS AND KISSES FROM SISSY!


----------



## marjrc

That is so cool that you have that in common!!! What gorgeous babies you have. I can't believe they can be a year old already! :jaw:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUCCIGIRL AND MONTE !!!!!! I hope you get spoiled with hugs, snuggles and belly rubs.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, ladies!

I am browsing the internet trying to figure out the best tasting dog cake "Frosting"! LOL

I've decided on a peanut butter cake, but now...the frosting?!? 

We are celebrating this weekend..Saturday or Sunday..Heck, maybe BOTH! And, sadly, my husband won't be here  He's in Vancouver for a mining trade show..but we'll make the best of it.

Aren't Monte's eyebrows just precious??? I love Havs with cool eye markings. Gucci DID have a blonde eye, but that's faded away pretty much, but not on her ears or tail.

Kara..

Here's a picture at 6 months! Man, does time fly!!

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONTE & GUCCI! HAVE A BIRTHDAY FIT FOR A PRINCE & PRINCESS!!


----------



## Leeann

Thanks for all the early wishes.

It's so funny how much Gucci and Monte are alike also. I was watching one of Kara's video's one night and DH even remarked on how much she acts just like Monte.

I do have a couple of puppy video's that my breeder gave me before he came home. They are a little blurry but fun to watch all the puppies running around.


----------



## pjewel

Aw, love those videos Leeann. The puppies are so cute. Milo's breeder sent me one of him when he was tiny too. It's so cute to see.


----------



## Thumper

Oh those videos are TOO cute! I have a new one, of Gucci with her crazy ball, but she didn't flip out and bark as much as 'usual', .....Camera CURSE. lol She straightens up for the camera! haha.

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Wow.. its been a year already? wow.. I remember when you first joined this place.. time sure does fly...

I will hold off on the Happy Bdays till tomorrow! 

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom

I know it is tommorrow, but lately my days have been crazy,so I want to wish our two lovely havanese : Lil' Miss Gucci and Lil' Man Monty that happiest of Happy Birthdays! May it be a day full of much happiness and joy. Hope you both get tummy rubs and many fun toys and tasty treats!!


----------



## Laurief

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUCCI AND MONTE!!

The 4 L's send lots of kisses and hugs for both of you!!

Kara, do you live next to a bird sanctuary or an aviary?? Lots of bird noises in that last video!!!

Leann - I love the puppy videos, how adorable - and those eyebrows!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

No, those are the 'animal sounds' in the ball..AND an f-18 flying over us, we live near a Navy base, so there are always lots of fighter jets flying over us. I had to laugh when I heard it approach...darned the luck.

Thanks Ryan!

We just figured we'd share a thread and make it simple, so started it a bit early 

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Great video Kara, I love all the noises those balls make.

I plan on takeing a video of Monte opening a gift, but I'm sure everyone knows how that will turn out with Riley in the house... He is such a gift hound, I will make sure I have something special for him as well.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh my.....the prince and princess a year old already...those were some cute puppy pictures....thanks you too MHS is getting worse and worse each day I come on here. I will save the b-days untill tomorrow!!


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Megan!

Leeann..How sweet of you getting something for Riley too! :kiss: Since everyone is waiting til' tomorrow, we might end up with a record breaking Birthday thread, ehh? lol

I will try to video Gucci with the cake and presents, but my camera doesn't do well in the house. *sigh*. I need a flip video!

Kara


----------



## Julie

:juggle::cheer2:Happy Birthday Monte!:cheer2::juggle:
:juggle:arty:Happy Birthday Gucci!arty::juggle:

Hope you have great birthday parties!


----------



## Havtahava

Happy birthday Monte & Gucci! What a fun coincidence to discover their close relation.

I know Susan already asked, but I didn't see the reply. Who are the fathers of each of them?

Leeann, that first litter video shows that they were all very striking. What gorgeous markings on all of them!


----------



## ama0722

Happy Birthday! I think our forum is gonna need a big cake for all the partiers! Great to see pics and videos and I am expecting an updated Happy First Birthday photo from each of you!

Amanda


----------



## Judy A

Happy Birthday Gucci and Monti, it's hard to believe that it's that time already....


----------



## Poornima

*Happy Birthday Gucci and Monte*!arty:arty:


----------



## Paige

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUCCI & MONTE


----------



## Amy R.

*birthday cousins !!*

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
TO LA PRINCESSA GUCCI & LE PETIT PRINCE MONTE*
:cheer2::llama:arty::llama::cheer2:

_I had no idea you were cousins~~that is so neat !! Hope tomorrow you are both royally treated on your big FIRST BIRTHDAY !! Love all the pix and videos !! 
_
Happy Hav Hugs from Amy and Biscuit


----------



## MaddiesMom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GUCCI AND MONTE! I love their puppy pics and videos!


----------



## mintchip

Happy Birthday!!!!!
Sally,Oliver and Comet


----------



## irnfit

Happy Birthday, Gucci and Monte.
Great pictures and loved the videos!


----------



## Cheryl

Happy birthday Gucci and Monte. I can not believe that it has been a year. You guys can share my peice of cake--I am on a diet, but will still be celebrating the BIG DAY!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Happy Birthday Monte and Gucci~!
I hope you both enjoyed your special day!


----------



## JanB

Happy birthday Monte and Gucci; may you be treated like the princess and stud muffin that you both are 

Love the puppy pics and videos. Gucci is pretty as a princess as always and I loved seeing Monte's eyebrows. (You know I love me some eyebrows and are just a little partial to them lol!)

You both must share the birthday cake recipes!


----------



## Lynn

*Happy Birthday Gucci and Monte!!!*arty:

I really enjoyed all the pictures!!


----------



## Beamer

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *GUCCI* AND *MONTE*!


----------



## Leeann

Riley & Monte send lots of Hugs & Kisses to the Birthday Girl.

Hope mommy spoils you rotten today Gucci.


----------



## Thumper

Ryan, Lynn and Jan..Paige, Sally, Katie, Amanda, Poornima, Cheryl, Judy, Amy, Whitbmom, Julie, Megan, Laurie and everyone else..:grouphug: Yall' have made her first year so much fun! And I've learned SO much here 

Thank you, Leeann! :kiss:

And Gucci sends lots of Birthday lickies to Monte, and Riley of course 

I am going to attempt to bake a cake today!!!!!!!! ound: WISH ME LUCK! If it turns out decent, I'll post the recipe for anyone that wants it. I am doing a peanut butter cake with a cream cheese/vanilla/cinnamon frosting.

Susan, their dads are from a Tapscott litter.

Kara


----------



## Janet Zee

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY MONTE and GUCCI


----------



## pjewel

*Happy birthday to you*
*Happy birthday to you*
*Happy birthday dear MONTE & GUCCI*
*Happy birthday to you.*

Make the day special.


----------



## maryam187

*Happy 1st Birthday Little Miss GUCCI and my beloved-favorite-puppy-in-the-world-one-and-only MONTE!*
May you have a joyeux anniversaire and have your mommies post nice clips and pics for us!


----------



## mckennasedona

I know I said it yesterday, but I'll say it again. Happy Birthday Monte and Gucci. We expect pics of you with your birthday presents!!!


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Susan, Janet, Maryam and Geri!

I just posted this on the Cake Recipe thread, but I thought I'd share here too..it is a picture of Gucci's cake I just finished (Yah...I suck!) and look at the Princess lounging around while I'm slaving in the kitchen.

I am covered in frosting BTW! Apparently, I didnt' purchase an 'adapter' to use on the frosting squirter thing, so I had to improvise and try to keep it coming out the side with my hand. Egads! lol

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

The cake looks cute and yummy! Gucci looks like she's enjoying her birthday nap.


----------



## maryam187

Kara, you did a great job, that cake looks like it's made with tons of love. Too cute you forgot the 4th toe on the paw prints, LOL. Gucci is one happy Princess to have Queen Kara as her mom!
BTW, where did you get that crazy ball from? I'm sure it's a perfect way to get Pablo used to different sounds.


----------



## JanB

Kara, the cake looks fabulous! And what better way to spend a birthday than lounging around while your subjects slave away and wait on you...like a true princess :biggrin1:


----------



## Callalilly

Kara, the cake looks beautiful and sounds delicious! Enjoy your day celebrating Miss Gucci, she's a very special little dog. Callie and I wish her a very Happy Birthday.

Leannn, I was happy to see that adorable picture of Monte back, it's always been my favorite. I believe you used to have in your sig, right? I hope Monte has a wonderful day, thanks for sharing him with all of us! Happy Birthday to him!!!


----------



## Amy R.

Kara , great cake and great photo !!


----------



## Missy

Yummy cake!!! what time is the party? Leeann, where is Monte's Cake? 
we've said it before and I'll say it again, when I come back I want to be Kara's Havanese.


----------



## Leeann

Oh that cake does look yummy. Great job Kara.

Sorry guys no cake for Monte, you can blame it on Ry, he is so sensitive to new foods I have to be careful But we do have Ice Cream :biggrin1:

Hopefully when DH gets home we can celebrate, if not we will do it in the morning.


----------



## luv3havs

Happy Birthday to Gucci and Monte.
(Never in my life did I think I would be wishing dogs Happy Birthday on the internet and exclaiming about what a great cake one of them had made for her!)
That's what having Havs has done to me!
But it surely is fun.
Hope both doggies and families have a great celebration!

Chico and Cali send happy birthday wishes too.


----------



## Thumper

Ohhh..Ice Cream!! YUM!

Thanks, Everyone  I think the cake looks hideous and I am eagerly awaiting my husband and daughter to come home and *laugh* at it...and give me that....*LOOK*, you know, the look you get for making a dog a cake? ound:..

like 'Whatcha been doing today, honey?"

Me.."umm..not much"

Opens fridge, laughs...ridicule begins,

Too bad it looks so amateurish, I could always say it was an impulsive purchase to look a tad cooler 

Believe me, if there had been a place nearby that sold dog-cakes, I would've bought one! Sadly, I didn't think about doing it til' yesterday and the closest dog baker is about an hour away and she wanted a 72 hour notice  So..it will have to suffice.

And Gucci...she has been SOOOO lazy today?! I don't get it, she's barely bugged me at all to play, just lounge around and nap or chew on her toys, she's got the lazy-bug like I get sometimes. lol

Kara


----------



## Diana

arty:arty:Happy Birthday Monte & Gucci!!!!arty:arty:

Teddy and I hope you both are having great days! Those puppy pictures are to die for!  What cuties they both were! Now they are all grown up and Monte is so handsome and Gucci is such a pretty girl.

Kara, I think you are a *great * mommy to make such a nice cake for Gucci, I think she'll love no matter how it looks! (and I think it looks very good!) If you want to see hideous, you should see my attempts at cake decoration!ound:


----------



## maryam187

Kara, I'm glad you didn't buy that cake, it looks SO MUCH nicer when it's homemade and sure tastes fantastic. You did great, better than most people ever will!


----------



## Julie

Great looking cake Kara----
I bought a plain cake and tried to decorate it for Lacy's birthday---it was truely hideous! Lets just say,cake decorating is not for me! Next time,I think I'll buy those solid sugar things!ound:


----------



## casperkeep

Let me know how you did it because I want to make Jillee a b-day cake!!!! Thanks!!!!
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONTE
HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUCCI
HUGS AND KISSESS FROM ALL OF US HERE!!!!!!!*


----------



## Leeann

Well I did get a video of Monte getting a birthday gift but I cant seem to get it uploaded :frusty: Hopefully in the morning I will be able to work on it and get it posted.

Monte sends everyone thank you kisses for all the Birthday wishes and kind words about him.


----------



## dboudreau

Happy Birthday Gucci!

Happy Birthday Monte!


----------



## juliav

Happy Birthday Gucci and Monte.


----------



## EK8s

Happy BELATED Birthday, Gucci and Monte!:cheer2: Kara, the cake looked great; I'm sure everyone enjoyed it. Looking forward to birthday pictures.

Eileen


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, you are the BEST mommie! PLEASE don't tell Valentino that you baked Gucci a cake! He didn't get even a store bought one!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Happy Birthday Guccci & Monte 
I am sure Gucci prefers a cake that Mom made for her rather than store bought as they say ..
It is hard to believe they are a year old - time goes so-oo fast ..


----------



## Leeann

Monty opening his gift, well at least trying to open it with help from his big brother.


----------



## Thumper

SOOO cute!  I love how Riley took over at present opening time! ound: That's too funny. We are opening up presents here in a bit, last night was too chaotic w/ husband leaving for Vancouver. Gucci just had a bath, so I'll let her finish her morning nap 

Your boys are just too darn cute :kiss:

Kara


----------



## pjewel

I was laughing out loud when I watched the video. Riley was hysterical reaching for Monte's present. Milo kept barking at me as I watched and laughed.


----------



## Suuske747

Oh Kara I adore your cake!!! I do understand your fear of "the look" ...hihihi!! Luckily here you can share it without fearing "the look", here everyone thinks "darn, I wish I could do that for my furbaby!!"

The vid was funny!! Sierra bounced accross the couch when hearing the squeeky sound!! hahahaha!!


----------



## Leeann

Thank you girls. yea Riley has no controll when it comes to gifts, he learned this from his momma.

I cant wait to see some pict. of Gucci, did you get any of her with her cake Kara.


----------



## Julie

What a cute video Leeann! Monte loved his gift--and well--Riley loved his gift too!ound: Gotta love a sneaky boy like Riley,who can open a gift in no time flat--and snatch the other guy's gift!ound:


----------



## ama0722

Leeann-
What a great video. It makes me love Riley even more though! I think you did a great job matching your dogs up though. Montey is just like wow Riley what did you get??? He is too cute! And his coat is looking great!!! I love black and tans 

Amanda


----------



## Paige

That's a great video Leeann, they looked like they were both enjoying Monte's birthday.


----------



## Missy

Leeann, when I played this the boys came running-- - Jasper stood outside the room and barked and Cash came right up and looked at the screen when the toy squeeked. And everytime paper rattled Jasper barked.... Happy Birthday Monte!!! --- good DH! for playing along.


----------



## Rita

arty: :cheer2: Happy Birthday Gucci!!!!!!!!!!!arty: :cheer2:

arty: :whoo: Happy Birthday Monte!!!!!!!!!!!arty: cheer2:

Sorry I am late posting. I thought I posted the other day but must have logged out before I submitted. :frusty: I am glad I looked back and noticed it wasn't there. :brick:

Kara, I thought the cake looked wonderful. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

WOW! Party time for the b'day kids!! What fun. Kara, that is a gorgeous cake and you have every right to feel proud, not embarrassed. It's cool! 

I so loved seeing the clips of those puppies. Omg, how adorable to watch so many of them skittering all over the place! I had fun watching your boys opening the gifts, Leeann. I can't believe how much Monte looks like my Sammy! Monte's hair is a little thicker, but the moves, the straightness and silkier look to him is just like Sammy's, even with the same coloring!! Is that tan on Monte, or white?

This was a fun thread. Thanks for sharing, ladies!!


----------



## Thumper

*Video!*

Okay, Here's a video of Gucci's Birthday party. My Daughter, Kelly, is singing and filming. I also have a few of her opening her toys. I'll post those too, they are still uploading.

But for now........


----------



## Thumper

*Videos*

Here's her opening her presents with my DD:


----------



## Rita

Leann. Loved the video of Monte opening his gifts. It was funny that Riley wanted to help. Too cute.

Kara. Loved your videos too. Your daughter has a nice singing voice. I see Gucci got something squeeky too.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paige

Kara what a great video. Glad Gucci had a great birthday.


----------



## luv3havs

Kara,
Beautiful cake! Looks like you all had fun at Gucci's party.

Your daughter has a lovely singing voice and she's pretty too!


----------



## Amy R.

FUN video, Kara. Thanks for sharing. Where did you get the "Rasta" toy?


----------



## Amy R.

I LOVE DD's singing voice. Wow, she is good!


----------



## Leeann

:cheer2: Gucci's B-Day Party :cheer2:

Kara I loved the video's, your DD does have a good voice. Looks like Gucci liked her Puli.

Missy, Jasper & Cash know just what Ry is like, they were barking to tell him it's Monte's birthday share those presents..

Marj yes Monte looks a lot like Sammy, remember the skunk bum pictures hehe. Monte is Black, White & Tan. The Tan is hard to see sometimes in pictures & Video's

Thank you everyone for helping me & Kara celebrate our fur kids 1st B-Day.


----------



## Thumper

Yes! THANK YOU everyone for celebrating with us!  It has been great fun and I'm so happy to share the special day with Leeann and Monte & Riley, but its even better to share with all our forum friends! I'm glad you liked the videos, as you can see..my daughter and I are pretty goofy together. Thanks for the compliments on her, she does do some 'singing gigs', and her voice really is amazing, she wasn't even trying that hard w/ the Birthday song! lol

And yes, a pretty girl! I am trying to get used to her brown hair! LOL, She's a natural blonde, like me..but wants to be a brunette! I'm having a rough time getting used to it and recognizing her! lol

Here's a few pictures, also. Since we didn't have ice Cream...I let Gucci have a little bit of her OTHER favorite thing in the whole wide world. Pringles.

Not only does she love to eat pringles, she will carry around the little single serving Pringle dish for DAYS, carries it with her everywhere! ound:

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Amy R. said:


> FUN video, Kara. Thanks for sharing. Where did you get the "Rasta" toy?


Amy, I got the Rasta Puli Toy at the Ritzy Rover..

http://www.ritzyrover.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=5440

She LOVES it....she even brought it up on the couch for a nap! lol

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Kara,

Loved the videos and the photos. And a good time was had by all, clearly. To reiterate what everyone else said, your DD does have a great voice. I want to come to your house. Looks like all manner of goodies on that table.


----------



## Missy

Kara, loved the photos and the pictures. Your DD is stunning!!! and so are you. I can tell that you and your daughter get along great! BBF's awwww Monte and Gucci's Birthdays are over.... what to do now?


----------



## maryam187

Leeann, enjoyed the video, that Riley is one up-beat puppy, full of energy, can't wait to see his birthday!

Kara, your DD has a great voice! Looks like the 3 of you had a fun time laughing and celebrating.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sissygirl

I loved seeing all the birthday fun!

Monte and Riley looked like they were having a good time. Sissy kept hearing the squeaking and wondered who had her toy.

Gucci's birthday cake was really cute - looked like she liked it, too.

Awe! One year old. How time flies.


----------



## ama0722

Awww, nice party and your daughter does have an amazing voice! Looks like the cake was a big hit!

Imagine how cute Gucci would look corded next to her Puli toy!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, thanks for including us in Gucci's birthday festivities! Your daughter and her voice are lovely! I think you did an awesome job on the cake! How did it taste? Where did you get the crazy ball??


----------



## Poornima

Leeann, enjoyed Monte's video. Looks like Riley can't wait for his birthday! 

Kara, it was enjoyable to watch Gucci's birthday celebration! Gucci sure has a doting family!


----------



## Amy R.

Monte is so cute opening his presents, Leann, with big bro Riley trying to get in on the action. That is a great video. Even though their coloring is different, Monte and Gucci do resemble each other~~fascinating.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, Everyone!

Where did I get the crazy ball? hmm..Here:

http://www.bestfriendsgeneralstore.com/unique_dog_toys_c/101_NTS/Noisy+Dog+Toys

They have a great selection of 'noisy' dog toys, but lemme tell ya..that ball, I can only handle for about 20 minutes at a time and then its time to put it up! lol, The house gets VERY noisy  She knows I burn out on it, but she never forgets where I put it! lol

My daughter was looking at the videos I have on You Tube and was baffled on why Gucci had so many more 'views' than any of her videos did! ound:

Kara


----------



## Diana

Thanks for sharing the videos of Monte's and Gucci's big day. They both looked so cute, what a fun time!


Kara, I have to tell you that you always have the neatest sites to recommend! They have added to Teddy's collection. You had recommended a harness for the puppies from ebay on an old thread. I got the lion for Teddy and it is super! So thank you, it helps us newbies!:biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

Well...I'm a bit late to the party, as I have been pre-occupied off-line,
but I'd still like to wish Gucci and Monte a HAPPY belated birthday!!!




















I also really enjoyed all of the photos and videos...:whoo:


----------



## JanB

Leeann, Riley reminded me of my DS when it was his little sister's birthday...really! LOL!! Too cute! Tessa woke up during the video 

Kara, well, you already know your DD has an amazing voice but I'll say it again! It looks like the 2 of you made Gucci's birthday special even if the rest of the family was gone.


----------



## amy-ciara

Late, but better than never !!!

Congatulations to your birthday little sweathearts :cheer2::cheer2:!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

LOLOL!!!!!!!

I just have to tell yall'..that Gucci is OBSESSED with the stuffed leopard thong panties.

Good gawd!!!

My husband already calls her a Lesbian Dog, and this panty-toy obsession is NOT helping argue the case against it!

ound:

She's playing with them NOW..

She carries them up to BED at night..

She makes sure she knows where they are at ALL times.

What am I going to do with this doggie? lol

Kara


----------



## jamkarim

Happy belated birthday to Gucci and Monte!

Kara, I see what you mean about Gucci and Mambo having similar markings! It's more apparent in her pictures when her hair was shorter. She's so cute!

Leeann, I love Monte's eyebrows!


----------



## Moko

Thumperlove said:


> No, those are the 'animal sounds' in the ball..AND an f-18 flying over us, we live near a Navy base, so there are always lots of fighter jets flying over us. I had to laugh when I heard it approach...darned the luck.Kara


My son's wedding was at Dam Neck Naval Base! And my daughter-in-law's family is from Virginia Beach!

Love the seagull sounds...


----------



## Thumper

Leeeeannnnn...

Any birthday plans? 

I'm thinking about ordering a stuffed crust pizza


----------



## gelbergirl

oh , such beautiful havs!
And an entire birthday weekend to enjoy the cousins pics!

Happiest of birthdays Monte and Gucci!


----------



## maryam187

*Happy Birthday Gucci!* :cheer2:

*Happy Birthday my little sweet love Monte!* :clap2:


----------



## Laurief

Happy Birthday pups -!!! Hope you got lots of loves an presents (Gucci - I am SURE you got lots of presents!! - and shiny ones too I bet)


----------



## karlabythec

Happy Birthday you two cuties!


----------



## SMARTY

:whoo: arty: :drum:

Very Happy Birthday Gucci and Monte 

:hungry: Eat lots of your goodies,

becareful of the :flame:

and NO Peanut Butter this year.......


----------



## Jane

That is a neat story about how they are related!

_Happy Birthday, Monte and Gucci!_


----------



## Leeann

Happy Birthday Gucci girl, hope you are having a wonderful day and YES mom you better get that girl a pizza, it's her day!!

Monte's day started off perfect, It's snowing!!! He went charging outside this morning with high hopes of some RLH till Riley decided he did not want to play in the snow... Poor guy thankfully mom had my blue ball in her pocket and let me dig in the snow to get it.

I did not bother with gifts this year after sitting on the floor on x-mas morning trying to get him interested in all the new toys and he just thought it was time to chase his ball so today will be all about Monte and his favorite ball.

I did already start on a video but right now he is napping so we will have to finish a little later.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, Everyone!!!!

I hope Monte has a fantabulous day. FUNNY, I didn't buy any gifts this year either, I may take her to the petstore tomorrow and let her pick something out or see the rabbits (that is a treat in itself) And I'm not baking a cake she won't eat, so it'll have to be a special *treat* sort of day 

Poor Gucci has not had much to do today, we went to get groceries this AM, so she sat at the door and looked out the window for an hour and now she is cuddled up next to me taking a nap (waiting for me to come home was draining, I'm sure!)

I am in the process of painting the kids' bathroom, but I'm having a REALLY TOUGH time (think conditions other than MHS thread!) and really, nothing special planned but relaxing and lovin'  Guess that's enough to keep her happy, she's lazy. hah.


----------



## Brady's mom

Happy Birthday kids!


----------



## Mraymo

Happy Birthday Monte & Gucci. Monte - Enjoy the snow. Izzy sure is. Gucci - Have fun hanging out with Mommy. Izzy sends kisses to both.


----------



## Lina

arty: Happy Birthday Gucci and Monte!!!! arty:


----------



## Cosmosmom

Happy Birthday to you both ..
Its your Day Gucci .. Nap as long as you would like !


----------



## Missy

Happy 2nd Birthday Monte and Gucci! how time flies!!! I remember when....


----------



## ama0722

Happy Birthday to the two of you! I think we at least need up dated photos!


----------



## Paige

Happy Birthday Gucci and Monte. Hope you get lots of treats.


----------



## Leeann

It's my Birthday, who's going to throw the ball??

















http://http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3446/3207470556_d21370c70e.jpg


----------



## maryam187

*ME ME ME!!!*


----------



## Missy

so stinkin cute, Leeann! 

your turn for pictures Kara! it's been a while since we have seen Guch.


----------



## marjrc

Hey guys!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU TWO!! :whoo: Hard to believe it's been two years already! 


Monte, you are a doll!!!!! Still very macho, yes, but a doll nonetheless. :biggrin1:

Kara, Guccigirl won't notice if she doesn't get a treat or gift so don't worry. I can't believe you're painting though! The things we do, eh? There I was shoveling paths in the yard last week for the dogs!! OUCH! Take care, hon...... 

Give those birthday doggies some extra lickies from Sammy and Ricky!


----------



## Amy R.

*arty:arty::llama::llama::bounce::bounce::hug:
HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY SWEET GUCCI LA PRINCESSA AND HANDSOME MONTE THE PRINCE *


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Happy Birthday Gucci and Monte! :cheer2: arty: arty: :cheer2:*


----------



## Cosmosmom

Monte I love your doo !!
Your ball is a perfect color to accent your hair .. 
Happy Birthday - hard to believe now you are two which means one of my little guys will be three in a month or so .. Yikes how time flies when you are a Havanese Mom.. 
Have a great day !!


----------



## gelbergirl

Monte, did you get to go outside today? or was it too c-c-c-old outside?


----------



## marb42

I'm sorr I didn't see this sooner. I was offline for a few days.

Happy BELATED Birthday, Gucci and Monte!!!!

I really enjoyed all the pictures and videos!!!! It was great to see how they spent their birthdays. They were all so cute. I can't believe they're cousins. that's amazing!

Gina


----------



## havjump

:whoo:HAPPY BIRTHDAY...... MONTE & GUCCI!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Happy Birthday Cousins from Brutus and Roxie!


----------



## Julie

:whoo::juggle: HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUCCI AND MONTE! :juggle::whoo:

I can not believe how time flies by!lane:


----------



## MaddiesMom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUCCI AND MONTE!

















It seems like just yesterday they were just little puppies. Time flies!


----------



## trueblue

Happy Birthday, Cuzzes! Love the pics you guys posted....they are such adorable pups!


----------



## Diana

*Happy Birthday handsome Monte and beautiful Gucci!!!*


----------



## Thumper

I know, right?! 2 years, i can't believe it.

Gucci was MAD at me yesterday, lol...she wasn't happy with the fact that she could not stay in the bathroom I was painting yesterday and I shut the door and made her wait (whine!) outside in the hall. When I was finished (for the day) I had called her up to sit with me and I she gave me a dirty look and walked off!!! ound: Poor thing, she warmed up shortly thereafter but I will have to make it up to her this week. 

Marj, the painting is killing me, I have to go finish this crap today, atleast the majority of it.

Leeann, cute CUTE pictures  I took some yesterday too, I'll download here ih a bit, my DD is about to head back to Tech.

XO~


----------



## imamurph

UGH!!!!!!!!!! How did I miss this thread????:frusty:


----------



## Cosmosmom

NO worries .. This makes up for it bigtime .


----------



## Sissygirl

Hope you all had a great day!!! Sorry I missed this
thread because I was out of town.


----------

